# Shoulder Problems, GSP????



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Heidi began to limp today, favoring her foreleg, after about three hours of hunting. This happened for the first time a few days ago after an all-day hunt, in which she covered probably 40+ miles. I don't know exactly how far it was, but I walked 13 miles, and she went lots further, of course. Anyway, I noticed her limp today, and so headed back to the car. She jumped up into her kennel, but I had to lift her down when we got home. She yelps in pain when moving her right shoulder, but I don't see a deformity. Any ideas??? BTW, I have a call into my vet.


----------



## dumafotch1 (Nov 8, 2010)

I took my brittany out camping in October and he started limping the last night. It went on for 3 days so I thought I was going to have to go to the vet, when I checked his front shoulder there was a tick and I thought it couldn't be what was making him limp but after it was removed he quit limping and hasn't had an issue with the shoulder since.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

One of my GSP's had the same problem. He runs as fast as he for long as he can. Anyways when we got back to the truck he had slight limp, thought he just sore or something. Then when i put him in his kennel he wouldn't put any wiehgt on his right leg. Took him tho the vet and he hyper extended his front shoulder. Lasted for about four days on three legs and recovered just fine.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks. I'll keep an eye on her. I was concerned maybe she has a subluxation problem. I know her hips are okay, but was worried about a similar problem, ie, a shallow glenoid or something. Maybe it's just a tendinitis or muscle strain, as I've been running her pretty hard.

I think I need a second dog.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I have had my dogs strain things in the past Jon. I wouldn't worry about it yet. Jim hurt a shoulder up quail huntinging 7 or eight years ago he is was the same way. He mended up fine with some rest and an asprin or two..


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

She seems fine. The way she reacted, I thought it was a joint issue, not just soft tissue. I had already told me wife she could require surgery, which would be expensive, or just hunt her less. Of course, if I hunted her less, I would be needing another dog. I think she was coming around......


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Told ya so.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

InvaderZim said:


> Told ya so.


Yep, Caleb you did. And I'm glad for Heidi's sake. But after watching Bret's and Christopher's dogs, I think a setter would be nice companion dog for her.  My old setter was a bonehead, but these others are very nice.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > Told ya so.
> ...


Research the breeding my friend, some setters are great...other might as well be a pointer (read: not a good thing.)


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

InvaderZim said:


> paddler213 said:
> 
> 
> > InvaderZim said:
> ...


Yep, I know. Mine came out of Idaho, about 15 years ago. The place was called October Kennels, and was supposed to have Old Hemlock lines. Don't know if they're very well known now, but Old Hemlock was back in West Virginia, I think, run by George Bird Evans, who wrote about them. They were supposed to be a close working, Ryman line dog, but mine had too much show and not enough go breeding. Quite a disappointment, really, and that's why I got a GSP. She's good, but "undertrained". I'd like a second dog in a couple of years.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Well see, you went the other way then...instead of a pointer...you bought a lap dog!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

InvaderZim said:


> Well see, you went the other way then...instead of a pointer...you bought a lap dog!


Yep, a 70#, neurotic lap dog. He was supposed to be the ultimate grouse dog, but not so much. Hence the GSP. But Bret's dog, Tik, and Christopher's Indy and Cash have me rethinking the setter thing.


----------

